# Netbeans und Web Development



## Sanix (22. Okt 2007)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die neue Netbeans Version sich stark verbessert hatte. Ich hatte mal eine Version for einem Jahr aber die war eine einzelne Katastrophe. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht in Sachen Web Development mit JSF?


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (24. Okt 2007)

Die aktuelle NetBeans Version 5.5.1 und die 6.0 (Beta) enthalten das Visual Web Pack, den Nachfolger von Java Studio Creator. Damit ist visuelle JSF Entwicklung mit NetBeans möglich. Zu den Standard JSF Komponenten bringt das VWP auch viele eigene Komponenten mit und bietet auch Unterstützung für die Blueprints AJAX Komponenten.

Ich verwende NetBeans und VWP derzeit in einer komplexen Webanwendung (JSF Frontend, EJB Backend, Anbindung an  Crystal Enterprise Server). Im Gegensatz zu Eclipse ist wirklich produktives Arbeiten ohne kostspielige Zusatzkomponenten möglich.

In der neuen Version 6.0 soll alles nochmal wesentlich verbessert werden. Mein Fazit: Nie wieder ohne NetBeans.

Gruß,
Marcel



			
				Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die neue Netbeans Version sich stark verbessert hatte. Ich hatte mal eine Version for einem Jahr aber die war eine einzelne Katastrophe. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht in Sachen Web Development mit JSF?


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

Marcel Gascoyne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Im Gegensatz zu Eclipse ist wirklich produktives Arbeiten ohne kostspielige Zusatzkomponenten möglich ...


Welche kostspieligen Zusatzkomponenten? Block + Bleistift, Notepad oder Vi, JDK, AS und ein paar Libs/Tools von Apache (Nur zur Arbeitserleichterung) reichen vollkommen aus.

Vorgestern habe ich nach 4 Jahren Einsatz von NetBeans zwei wichtige Projekte auf Eclipse WTP umgebaut, da das Klickibunti von NetBeans in der 5.5.1 und in der 6er Beta Fehler gemacht hat. Zwar unterschiedliche Fehler, aber Fehler, welche die Arbeit schlimmer gestaltet haben, als EDV zu Fuß. Dafür brauch ich keine IDE.

Eclipse nagt nach 2 Tagen auch schon extrem an mir herum, weil auch da extrem viele Features vorhanden sind, aber jedes zweite Teil, genauso wie bei NetBeans, nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (25. Okt 2007)

Mit kostspieligen Zusatzkomponenten meine ich z.b. MyEclipse. Ich kenne kein kostenfreies Tool für visuelle Webentwicklung mit Eclipse und JSF.

Die Standard JSF Komponenten aus der RI sind wirklich nicht der Hammer, ich arbeite mit den Woodstock Komponenten und habe damit keine Probleme (mit NB 5.5.1). Die 6.0er Beta würd ich allerdings auch noch nicht nehmen, obwohl einige Features schon recht nett sind.

Außerdem ist NetBeans meines Wissens die einzige IDE die derzeit Java EE 5, JAX-WS, SOA und visuelle JSF Entwicklung kostenfrei aus einer Hand bietet.

Gerade im Zusammenspiel mit dem Sun Appserver bekommt man so ein komplettes Java EE 5 Entwicklungssystem an die Hand.

Ich hab hier auch ein aufgebohrtes Eclipse mit guten Java EE Featues im Einsatz (SAP NetWeaver Developer Studio), aber das spielt preislich in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## André Uhres (25. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..weil auch da extrem viele Features vorhanden sind..


Allgemein gilt:
Eine IDE ist meist nur so gut wie ihr Benutzer. 
Deshalb wird Anfängern auch immer wieder empfohlen, erstmal keine zu benutzen.

Was jetzt speziell NetBeans betrifft:
Du bist nicht gezwungen den GroupLayout zu benutzen (oder Freelayout oder wie immer das Ding auch heissen mag).
Das benutz ich eh nie. NetBeans unterstützt auch sehr gut die "normalen" LayoutManger (BorderLayout, BoxLayout, CardLayout, FlowLayout, GridBagLayout, GridLayout). Versuch's mal damit  :wink:


----------



## bronks (26. Okt 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man ist zu diversen anderen Schandtaten gezwungen. NetBeans hat schon immer dafür gesorgt, daß die Kompatibilität zu Software, die nicht NetBeans oder Sun ist, irgendwie nicht vorhanden ist. So ist es mit den Boardmitteln von NetBeans nicht möglich eine J2EE-App mit WS und EJB für einen anderen AS zu bauen. Da kann man sich das SOA gerne schenken.

Ich habe eine nackte WebApp auf NetBeans gehabt und hoffte, daß mit EE5 alles besser wird. Jetzt ging es darum, in diese App, welche auf einem Tomcat 5.5 läuft, einen WS zu integrieren. Da ist schon wieder EDV zu Fuß angesagt. Zu dem ist JAX-WS in den meißten Fällen nicht in der Lage WSDL zu verarbeiten, welches es nicht selbst erstellt hat.

Für futurischtische und bugbehaftete Spielereien mit einem instabilen SJSAS mag NetBeans OK sein, aber für die tägliche Arbeit habe ich NetBeans jetzt das letzte Projekt entzogen.


----------



## André Uhres (26. Okt 2007)




----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (1. Nov 2007)

Ich habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt mit Netbeans entwickelte Anwendungen auch auf anderen Appservern zum Laufen zu bekommen. Gerade bei Java EE 5 ist doch vieles einfacher geworden. Selbst Weblogic Server werden direkt von NetBeans unterstützt.

In der Regel müssen doch nur die serverspezifischen Deployment Diskriptoren angepasst werden. Selbst EJB's für den SAP NetWeaver AS lassen sich ohne Probleme mit NetBeans entwickeln.

@bronks: Mit welcher Version hast Du denn gearbeitet ?

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## bronks (2. Nov 2007)

Marcel Gascoyne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... @bronks: Mit welcher Version hast Du denn gearbeitet ? ...


5.5, 5.5.1 und 6.0 beta.


----------

